# Relaxed hair means straight hair ALL the time.....Um, NOT!!



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, relaxed ladies - let's show off our non-straight hair styles in here.  I don't care if it's an updo, downdo, bun, whatever!  And don't you dare post a pic without telling us how you got the style! 

_****And I want to go on record as stating that I am in no way using this thread as a selfish attempt to steal styling ideas to show off my hair this holiday season.   _****

Okkkaayyyy......go!

Nix08 and divachyk - help a sista out!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2011)

Lets see most of my styles have probably been seen before and are not all that fancy but here it goes..

Front poof with a mini claw clip, second mini claw clip holding up hair by the ears and a back bun


Pincurls rolled and layed flat against the head before pinning on head


2 strand twists, bantu'd out


Banana clip ponytail

And my favourite is in my siggy...CARUSO's:yep


----------



## Softerlove (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm PS ing to BSL!  So here's my fave no-elastic bun (tension scares me)













But if I wear my hair out its flexi rod or loosely blow dried fresh out of red rollers (im heat free now)







Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## taz007 (Sep 14, 2011)

*My 6 row, twist out:*










*I don't know what to call this :*


----------



## ParagonTresses (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful ladies! I'm natural but will be jacking some of these styles when I rock my tresses straight! **subbing**


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 14, 2011)

Great thread 

I'm texlaxed. 

This is a "finger styling" from the beginning of the year. Basically leave-in was put on my wet hair & I sat under a hooded dryer. My hair was fluffed out with a diffuser once it was dry. 






This is a wash & go from June. 






Another wash & go from this summer...


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Sep 14, 2011)

Purple Flexirod Set





My Regular Wash day (blown dry and curled with flat iron)


----------



## SmileyNY (Sep 14, 2011)

taz007 said:


> *I don't know what to call this :*



I know what to call it. Gawjus!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2011)

Put in 4 bantu knots, lightly combed, and did a banana clip ponytail:





Braidout done with 4 braids, lightly combed, and put in a southern tease bun (added a bun net to hold everything in place):





Here's the video on how to do the bun: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Put in 4 bantu knots, lightly combed, and did a banana clip ponytail:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I`m going to do that bun tomorrow


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 14, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> I`m going to do that bun tomorrow



Be sure to pull a few strands out in the front/side.  It makes for a very feminine touch.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 14, 2011)

^^^ Good thing you mentioned I don't normally like my hair all pulled back like that (however it seems nice and easy) the strands in the front will make me feel like a lovely lady


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

taz007 - can you please help me accomplish the no name style? How did you go about creating that look?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

sunnieb - here ya go miss. 

Serenity Bun from roller set hair





Banana bun from roller set hair





Traditional bun from roller set hair





Twist out bun 





Air Dry Wavy Bun





Curly Bun





Southern Tease





Bantu Knot Out 





Bantu Knot Out





Braid Out





Welp, think I'm tapped out!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 14, 2011)

taz007 said:


> *My 6 row, twist out:*


WHAT IN THEE HELL??? your hair is just sooo damn thick.  lovely!!

gorgeous hair ladies!!
sidenote: haha i feel like I'm always all up in relaxed threads being extra thirsty. don't mind me...i'm just an equal opportunity hair porn seeker. *lights up blunt*


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Sep 14, 2011)

Daaaanng! Y'all are making me mad with all these beautiful buns. I wish I was as creative. I'm not relaxed but I wonder if I could do these when I flat iron my hair.

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 15, 2011)

Bantu Knot Out





Braid n Curl










Reverse French Braid with Bun





French Braid-Out





Flexi Rod Set





Braided Bun





Chignon





Banana Clip Bun










One of the things I like about my relaxed hair is that it is so versatile. I can wear it straight with ease, but I can also wear it in textured styles when I please.


----------



## simplyconfident (Sep 15, 2011)

Braidout done with about 14 braids.


----------



## danysedai (Sep 15, 2011)

wash and go with john freida dream curls (looks wet but it is actually dry)

Sorry about the big pictures and the naked face lol this was just before going to bed...


----------



## lilyofthenile (Sep 15, 2011)

I love this thread!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2011)

Lookin' good ladies!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2011)

ANOTHER AWESOME THREAD sunnieb

Here are just a few of mine, I'll be back with more.  In order of attachment:  Twistout, Braidout, Caruso Rollers, Bantu Knot Out, Pincurls.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2011)

Loose Curls!

In order of attachment:  Wandless curling iron curls, Pillow Roller Banana Clip, Caruso rollers side do 1 & 2, Pincurls again!


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Sep 15, 2011)

Flexirods (wet), flexirods (dry hair), Braidout updo

You are so right OP, relaxed hair is in no way shape or form one dimensional!


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment fishbone.bmp


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 15, 2011)

Great thread! It's giving me a lot of ideas


----------



## Ashawn Arraine (Sep 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @sunnieb - here ya go miss.
> 
> Serenity Bun from roller set hair
> 
> ...


 

I am in looooove  with all of your buns pleas explain how they are done.


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 15, 2011)

Bandu knot-out, my favorite stretching "protective" style.  Low manipulation and it keeps my hair off my clothes!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gemini350z how do you do your bantu knots???


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 15, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> @Gemini350z how do you do your bantu knots???


I usually make sure my hair is damp, then I will add leave in condish and seal with oil.  I part my hair in squares about 1.5" in length and width, and start to twisting, then wrap the hair around the base.  The key for me is that it is damp and I make sure the ends are wrapped perfectly so I get a springy curl.  It lasts for a while!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm gonna try this tonight...wish me luck!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Sep 15, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> WHAT IN THEE HELL??? your hair is just sooo damn thick.  lovely!!
> 
> gorgeous hair ladies!!
> sidenote: haha i feel like I'm always all up in relaxed threads being extra thirsty. don't mind me...*i'm just an equal opportunity hair porn seeker*. *lights up blunt*


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Sep 15, 2011)

chelleypie810 said:


> I'm gonna try this tonight...wish me luck!


Good luck, I know it will be great!! Post pics!!


----------



## Majestye (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm texlaxed, but here are two of my favs. Two strand flat twists and a bottom bun-esque braidout.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2011)

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I am in looooove  with all of your buns pleas explain how they are done.


Ashawn Arraine - TY! A good majority of it is explained in my LHCF blog. Check it out and let me know what questions you have.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2011)

Located a new one - grabbed some hair and used a good days hair pin to make a bump it type look at the top and bunned at the base.


----------



## niqu92 (Sep 15, 2011)

ommg divachyk i want your buns lol

ive never tries bantu knots before but im gonna try them the next time i wash my hair hopefully they come out good


----------



## HauteHippie (Sep 15, 2011)

liteskinshowdy

Tutorial on that last style puh-leeze!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## taz007 (Sep 15, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @taz007 - can you please help me accomplish the *no name style*? How did you go about creating that look?


 
divachyk 

I don't know why but the bolded made me .

What I did was:


Parted my hair to make bangs.
Made 6 twists in the front and gathered that hair like I was going to make a ponytail but clipped the hair under with bobby pins
Parted my hair in the middle, tucked it under and secured it with bobby pins
Took the bottom of my hair and tucked it under with bobby pins
Hope that was clear.


----------



## taz007 (Sep 15, 2011)

Your Cheeziness said:


> Purple Flexirod Set


 
Ohh, pretty!! I am going to try this style this weekend!


----------



## abcd09 (Sep 15, 2011)

danysedai pretty! did it stay like that all day?


----------



## danysedai (Sep 16, 2011)

abcd09, thanks, yes it did for about 2 more days,after that it got a bit frizzy and I pinned it up.


----------



## Pink Pearls (Sep 16, 2011)

Bantu Knot Out on air dried hair. Shampoo, DC, air dried until 80% dry, and made 6 bantu knots. After taking the bantu knots down, I tied a silk scarf around my head and removed after 1 hour...this decreases the volume.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Sep 16, 2011)

Gotta love this thread!  Thanks OP! Enjoying the pics!


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 16, 2011)

Super thread! Purty hair!


----------



## n_vizion (Sep 16, 2011)

Straw set on larger than normal size straws.  Will do a video tutorial......one day.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 16, 2011)

taz007 said:


> *I don't know what to call this :*



Just call it Fab! I love that, its so cute and classy!


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm texlaxed but ALMOST NEVER wear my hair straight. 

Here's some of my most-often worn styles:





Quick Bun





Banana Clip Pony





Another Banana Clip Pony





Banana Clip Pony with ends curled





Banana Clip Bun





Banana Clip French Twist

(Can ya'll tell I like Banana Clips?) 





Twistout





Spiral Set (unseparated curls)





Spiral Set (separated curls)





Spiral Set Puff





Updo - Just playing around with a clip I found at Target





Old Twistout put into an updo with a ficcare clip





Low Bun with clip





Bun with a hair stick

Okay...I'm done. Beautiful hair styles, Ladies! Great thread, @sunnieb!


----------



## NIN4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

Banana clips rip my hair out where the two pieces of the clips are connected. How do you'all do it?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 16, 2011)

prospurr4 your hair is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kami11213 (Sep 16, 2011)

My summer hair...

3 day old braid out expanded w/ the humidity...





1st day braid out












Rollerset





How I wear my hair most days, banana clip


----------



## levette (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for this thread.. I have been doing braidouts consistently for the past few months....relaxed hair gives u ton of options


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2011)

NIN4eva said:


> Banana clips rip my hair out where the two pieces of the clips are connected. How do you'all do it?


NIN4eva - the only time I've had that issue is when my hair outgrew the banana clips I was using.  Perhaps you need to upsize to larger clips. I banana clip almost exclusively now and love it.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2011)

Twist hair on the left, pin with good days hair pin.
Twist hair on the right, pin with good days hair pin.
Bun at the base


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm  all over this thread.. I know some of yall must get weave checked on the regular.

Dang, I wonder how much different a lot of relaxer experiences would go if we weren't so inundated with the bone straight ideal...


----------



## NIN4eva (Sep 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> NIN4eva - the only time I've had that issue is when my hair outgrew the banana clips I was using.  Perhaps you need to upsize to larger clips. I banana clip almost exclusively now and love it.



hmm...Looking at the clips in this thread, I'm wondering if I just had cheap and poorly made clips. That was probably the problem.


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 17, 2011)

That's a fact. Keep these great styles coming! 




Raspberry said:


> I'm  all over this thread.. I know some of yall must get weave checked on the regular.
> 
> Dang, I wonder how much different a lot of relaxer experiences would go if we weren't so inundated with the bone straight ideal...


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 17, 2011)

NIN4eva said:


> hmm...Looking at the clips in this thread, I'm wondering if I just had cheap and poorly made clips. That was probably the problem.


 
@NIN4eva -- Well...all of my banana clips were purchased from Walmart, so they certainly weren't expensive. 



NIN4eva said:


> Banana clips rip my hair out where the two pieces of the clips are connected.* How do you'all do it?*


 
When you attach the banana clip to your hair, unattach the other side (hinge) and make sure no hairs are trapped, then reattach. 

Hope this makes sense....


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2011)

NIN4eva - my clips are not high either, mainly from the BSS or an ebay vendor.


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Sep 17, 2011)

Results of my most recent braid out!!

Sorry the pic is so big...


----------



## jcdlox (Sep 17, 2011)

Cheezi you are my hair idol.  We were about the same length earlier in the year but I've had a nape setback so I'm still trying to get to bottom of NL... but you grow on girl! 





Your Cheeziness said:


> Purple Flexirod Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toy (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful Hair Ladies.


----------



## Mische (Sep 18, 2011)

Great thread sunnieb

So many drool worthy pics in here. More more more!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Sep 18, 2011)

jcdlox said:


> Cheezi you are my hair idol.  We were about the same length earlier in the year but I've had a nape setback so I'm still trying to get to bottom of NL... but you grow on girl!



Aw, thanks! You'll probably pass me up in no time. You know I'm scissor happy.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 18, 2011)

prospurr4 said:


> Banana Clip Pony
> 
> 
> 
> ...



prospurr4 - I love your hair!!!  You were my inspiration for the banana clip pony I have in my siggy.  I get tons of compliments every time I wear it!


----------



## prospurr4 (Sep 18, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @prospurr4 - I love your hair!!! You were my inspiration for the banana clip pony I have in my siggy. I get tons of compliments every time I wear it!


 
Wow thanks sunnieb!  I see why you're getting compliments; your hair is beautiful.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for all of the wonderful styling ideas ladies!

You've proved another relaxed hair myth wrong yet again! 

Who's next????


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a braid out





Here is a bantu knot set





Here is a big bun





Rollerset, that looked terrible after I wrapped it :| 





French Braids





Sorry for so many pics!!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2011)

^^^There can never be too many pics...never  I wish I could french braid  Lovely styles KhandiB


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!!!


Nix08 said:


> ^^^There can never be too many pics...never  I wish I could french braid  Lovely styles KhandiB


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 24, 2011)

I didn't know if I should post here since I'm transitioning, but since 75% of my hair is relaxed.... 

This was just a simple braidout (literally 2 normal braids overnight). Sorry you can't see the full length (only maybe an inch or so beyond the edge of the photo), but I was breaking my arm just to take these ).


----------



## january noir (Sep 24, 2011)

Majestye said:


> I'm texlaxed, but here are two of my favs. Two strand flat twists and a bottom bun-esque braidout.



I love your hair especially with the henna'd bits in the first pic.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2011)

loving that bun KhandiB


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you! divachyk



divachyk said:


> loving that bun KhandiB


----------



## empressri (Sep 24, 2011)

I need to direct my texturized bff's to this thread!!!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 24, 2011)

I love this thread!!!!  I rarely take pics of my hair because it's fine and thin (naturally, not because of bad hair practices), but maybe one day I'll contribute.  I do have my good hair days, but after seeing the luscious locks so many of you have, I chicken out.


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## sapphire74 (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks again sunnieb! I need some styling ideas!


----------



## january noir (Sep 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


>


----------



## bestblackgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

ooh this thread is awesome. I am subscribing. More pictures please


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


>



Hey! Who let all these natchuls up in heya?

j/k - ya'll know everyone is welcome!


----------



## Embyra (Sep 24, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Hey! Who let all these natchuls up in heya?
> 
> j/k - ya'll know everyone is welcome!



sssshhhhhhhthey dont know im here lets keep this on the low low


----------



## MsDee14 (Sep 24, 2011)

Great Thread!
My go to styles when I wear my hair out are braid-outs and bantu-knot outs. Here are a few pics I could find.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 25, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Hey! Who let all these natchuls up in heya?
> 
> j/k - ya'll know everyone is welcome!



Ya'll know us natch-als gonna peek! But honestly these are lookin good ladies!!!! Go girls


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 25, 2011)

My fav ps- Whitley bun






I can't do the southern tease bun so instead I twist both sides to the back and pin to hold it and just roll up the ends into a horizontal French roll and it comes together somehow. 

Here's my rollerset, I was 12 or more weeks post. 






That's all folks.


----------



## CrissieD (Sep 25, 2011)

Loving the hair porn

Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## Duff (Sep 25, 2011)

I love this thread!!! subscribing....


----------



## Napp (Sep 25, 2011)

hmm ive tried a few textured styles and i think prefer straight hair! at least for the winter

flexi set after running around on a humid day





flexi set after i pinned it up when the front got too droopy





twist out bun










braid out bun





its gonna take a moment for the pics to resize. sorry


----------



## Duff (Sep 25, 2011)

my contribution...
twist out pony


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 29, 2011)

Duff said:


> my contribution...
> twist out pony



Duff Cute! Do you do anything special when setting your twists? I never knew relaxed hair could be twisted effectively..


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Duff Cute! Do you do anything special when setting your twists? I never knew relaxed hair could be twisted effectively..



thank you!!!
 all I did is mix my leave in and my moisturizer, add in sections and twisted that section.  I would roll up the ends cause I dont want to have hair hanging out of the scarf and then go to bed.  I untwist in the morning and fluff to make frizzy with my hands and mold in a puff.  a frizzy puff means bigger hair for me.  I have fine hair.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 29, 2011)

KhandiB

I love the french braids! Part of my inspiration for growing my hair out is beautiful, long French braids.


----------



## Solitude (Sep 29, 2011)

divachyk 

What kind of hairsticks do you use? Did you buy the one in that picture online or locally?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2011)

Solitude - I buy hairsticks locally - BSS mostly. My coworkers purchased some decorative chopstix from an Oriental restaurant as a parting gift for me. They were made for eating but um, I used them in my hair. They knew I enjoyed bunning so they figured I'd use them in my hair vs. eating.


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2011)

bump i need some ideas


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

@Napp - what kind of styles are you thinking and/or feeling?


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2011)

divachyk i want to wear my hair loose 90% of the time so i would like to see some more loose styles


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2011)

Napp - I use to wear my hair out daily. I wrapped it at night and wore it loosely hanging in the day. I enjoyed it. I started battling hormonal acne so that's when I started protective styling. My face has cleared but I prefer to keep my hair out of my face for safekeeping. When I wear my hair down, I will let the majority of it hang and pin up the sides so that it isn't hanging in my face.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm 1.5 weeks post and did henna Wednesday at 1 week post and haven't done anything but 2 large Bantu knots with Aussie 3 min as leave in and sealed with sunflower oil. Quick and easy. I airdry overnite and do bantu knots nightly. Here's day 3 hair. 







I left one at the top like a bun with a hairstick and let the back down. Been out all day and it behaved. LOL!


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 6, 2011)

I love this look...

Barbie83's relaxed twist-out from another thread


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 6, 2011)

Perfect thread to my Unperfect day!!! THANKS OP!  *goes to read thread*


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 6, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> WHAT IN THEE HELL??? your hair is just sooo damn thick.  lovely!!
> 
> gorgeous hair ladies!!
> sidenote: haha i feel like I'm always all up in relaxed threads being extra thirsty. don't mind me...i'm just an equal opportunity hair porn seeker. *lights up blunt*


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the shout-out Raspberry! Man, yall making me want to relax. I looooooved my twistouts...........


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 6, 2011)

An attempted rod set I salvaged with a headband 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Oct 6, 2011)

Dam, im sad.... 

I reached the last post already?

BUMPPPPITY BUMP BUMP


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pictures you guys and thanks for sharing.  

Now I wish I had something to share because I've been wearing box braids for almost 2 years and don't know how to use the braids to create a perfect bun.  Anyway I'll be rid of them soon and still won't be able to do anything as complicated as some of the styles I see depicted here.


----------



## Napp (Oct 7, 2011)

I am having tons of fun with my hair! i dont know why people say you cant go from straight to curly the next day with relaxed hair.I havent had bad hair day since i relaxed! and i have a new style/variation everyday. i am very pleased with my decision.i havent enjoyed doing my hair in so long.

any way more pics!

braid out









bantu knot out


----------



## HauteHippie (Oct 9, 2011)

Napp

oOoOh! Very pretty! Your hair looks so healthy!

Question: with the Bantu knot out, did you twist the hair first and then twist it around into the knot? Also, how many knots did you have? 

Thanks!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

EtherealEnigma said:


> Napp
> 
> oOoOh! Very pretty! Your hair looks so healthy!
> 
> ...




EtherealEnigma

i twisted the hair as i make the not except for an inch or so of the end which i just roll it around the base. i made 9 knots. 2 at the nape, 2 at the crown and 2 for each side of my heat and one for my bangs. here is a picture of the knots

http://public.fotki.com/Nappylicious/hair-albums-1/my-hair-2012/sept-dec-2011/dscf8543.html


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 26, 2011)

A couple of my go-to styles. 

This thread is so motivating!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2011)

RoseTintedCheeks said:


> A couple of my go-to styles.
> 
> This thread is so motivating!



RoseTintedCheeks Your hair is motivating!  How'd you get those gorgeous curls????


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Oct 27, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> @RoseTintedCheeks Your hair is motivating!  How'd you get those gorgeous curls????



sunnieb  Aww thanks!! I did a bantu-knot out on barely damp hair.  I like the looser curl effect it gives.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Oct 27, 2011)

i will be implementing some of these yummy buns. it's good to poke around the relaxed threads erry now n' then


----------



## cia_garces (Oct 27, 2011)

This thread is SOOOOOO inspiring!! I've been needing some inspiration to do more with my hair. Oh...and the hair porn on here??? Scandalously delicious...


----------



## niqu92 (Oct 27, 2011)

Napp
did you do those bantu knots on wet or dry hair?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 27, 2011)

Bantu knot out from a few weeks ago:


----------



## Janet' (Oct 27, 2011)

Cute thread and cute styles to boot!


----------



## cia_garces (Oct 28, 2011)

sunnieb said:


> Bantu knot out from a few weeks ago:



Hey, sunnieb. How did you do this style? How many knots did you use, and where all did you put them?


----------



## blackberry815 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 28, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Hey, sunnieb. How did you do this style? How many knots did you use, and where all did you put them?



cia_garces - I cowashed and airdried until about 80% dry.  Then I put in 6 bantu knots (3 on each side of my head) and left them in overnight.

In the morning, I took them out and moisturized with ORS carrot oil and ntm silk touch.  From there, just fluff, pull both sides up and clip.

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Napp (Oct 31, 2011)

niqu92 said:


> Napp
> did you do those bantu knots on wet or dry hair?




sorry i thought i answered this. i just lightly dampened my dry hair and put some razac finishing creme on top. HTH


----------



## Raspberry (Nov 8, 2011)

Dang I gotta get better at taking more hair pics..  

I'm loving how big hair is in right now, I fluff up my braid-outs, bantu knot-outs and they look great... I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 16, 2011)

this was a couple months ago before my set back

i think this was a week old braidout that just...blew up lol
&excuse my face


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's another braidout. This time two cornrows, with flexis on the ends. I used shea butter for the hold and definition. I have a headband on also. The curls reach about CBL-APL like this.








naturalnewb said:


> I didn't know if I should post here since I'm transitioning, but since 75% of my hair is relaxed....
> 
> This was just a simple braidout (literally 2 normal braids overnight). Sorry you can't see the full length (only maybe an inch or so beyond the edge of the photo), but I was breaking my arm just to take these ).


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 17, 2011)

niqu92 you and your hair are beautiful!   Thickness is insane ma


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 21, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @niqu92 you and your hair are beautiful! Thickness is insane ma


 
lol why thank yeeeeew  im trying my hardest to getting it back to tht due to my setback, my thickness is still there but the length isnt


----------



## QueenAmaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's a photo of my hair after taking down my beehive braids


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

> Here's a photo of my hair after taking down my beehive braids



THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> An attempted rod set I salvaged with a headband
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



NIIIICCCCEEE!!! May have to try this! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't want to wear wigs anymore for 2012 but I still want to protective style all year. So I'm going to be trying 99.9% of these pictures in this thread. Pretty sure mine won't look like much at first but I'll catch on eventually. 

Any of you ladies have youtube tutorials on some of your pics up in here? :eyebrows2


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 8, 2011)

pre_medicalrulz - I'll tag you in the relaxed hair tutorial thread. 

Lovin' the relaxed hair versatility going on up in here!  More! More! More!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 17, 2012)

Braidout using only 2 plaits!! Lovin it!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 17, 2012)

^^^ beautiful, thick, and shiny!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 19, 2012)

Looking though this thread again reminds me that I need to buy some flexi rods......

Sent from my Comet


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Purple Flexi Rod on wet hair with flat ironed roots the next morning. I love BIG HAIR, but I am relaxed


----------



## Britt (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I'm gonna do 2 french braids tonight and wear it out tomorrow since i'm stretching my relaxer. I'll give my hair a break from this little ponytail lol.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 19, 2012)

In my siggy my braidout is a result of two corn rows (1 on each side). The braids were in for 48 hours before I took it out.


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 19, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> Purple Flexi Rod on wet hair with flat ironed roots the next morning. I love BIG HAIR, but I am relaxed



Very pretty!


----------



## Jazala (Jan 28, 2012)

Braidout done on airdried hair.






Back





Left side






Right Side


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2012)

Jazala - beautiful!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Raspberry (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous hair ladies!

Twist-out with 4 big twists:


----------



## HighAspirations (Feb 9, 2012)

Bantu knot out! A staple in my hair journey


----------



## TheNDofUO (Feb 9, 2012)

My avatar is of a bantu knot out I did with 11 knots. I didn't use any holding products just a tiny bit of Elasta QP DPR 11 on damp hair. Cant to do it again once I take out my twists


----------



## Fyne (Feb 9, 2012)

1st Bantu knot ever!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 13, 2012)

Fyne - you did a great job for your first bantu knot out!


----------



## Fyne (Apr 14, 2012)

sunnieb said:


> @Fyne - you did a great job for your first bantu knot out!



Thanks! I really need to get into bantu knots again


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 20, 2012)

OMG, why am I just now seeing this tread with all the beautiful hair styles?  I'M ALL OVER IT!!


----------



## afrochique (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!  drool........slobber..........drool



divachyk said:


>


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 29, 2012)

Bumping for inspiration!!


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2012)

More pics please!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 10, 2012)

My relaxed braid out as I air dried in the UK sun.


----------



## Monaleezza (Sep 10, 2012)

***BUMP***  oops


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 23, 2012)

Bumping - I'm looking for styling ideas this week....


----------



## havilland (Sep 23, 2012)

Just stopping by to drool .....very nice hair ladies


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 29, 2012)

flexirod set..sorry bout kissy face!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 29, 2012)

chelleypie810 said:
			
		

> flexirod set..sorry bout kissy face!



It's a cute kissy face so your good lol


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2012)

Love my ponytail today!  





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 1, 2012)

sunnieb said:
			
		

> Love my ponytail today!
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



Is that a old braid out?


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2012)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Is that a old braid out?



I airdried last night and put in 2 braids while my hair was damp.  That helps give my hair poofiness the next morning.

Sent from my SGPT12 using LHCF


----------



## Monaleezza (Oct 2, 2012)

My braid out ponytail. I only loosened it to moisturise but now I'm thinking, hey, I'm gonna wear it just like this. (At least until I panic that its not protective enough and plait and pin it up!) lol


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2012)

I cant believe I'm just now finding this thread!!

I wear my hair in textured styles about 90% of the time.

Attached are pics of my braidouts, navy buns, mini braids etc...


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2012)

More pics of my navy bun and a navy bun with twist in the front. The last two pics are are a failed attempt at 2strand twist


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 16, 2012)

Just stopping by to appreciate the versatility of relaxed hair.

You ladies always inspire me to try new styles!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes (Oct 24, 2012)

bumping


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 20, 2013)

Bumping one of my favorite threads....


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 20, 2013)

My avatar is a wash and go...


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I cant believe I'm just now finding this thread!!
> 
> I wear my hair in textured styles about 90% of the time.
> 
> Attached are pics of my braidouts, navy buns, mini braids etc...



I really like the last picture. I will try that when I do another braidout, but the weather in NY will have to get better first, because that will rub all over my cashmere/WOOL scarf and I do not have time for that!


----------



## Babysaffy (Jan 20, 2013)

I thought this would be a great place to make my thousandth post back in the haircare section where it all started for me, lurking in LHCF back in 2008!!

This is my bun airdried hair taken down last week:


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 12, 2013)

Bumping.......


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm copying and pasting my post from the relaxed bunning thread:

 After finding some heartbreaking split ends last week I'm starting again with heat free and rocked my first bun for months to work today. Felt so cool and sophisticated in this heatwave lol.

I'm going to alternate with wet bunning and co washing and braidouts. Will wash Sundays and co wash Wednesdays or vice versa.


--------------------------------------------

Will be posting braidout pics here and bun pics there 

ETA. I'll be 16 weeks post this Wednesday.


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 15, 2013)

Just going through hair photos in my phone to inspire myself and realise that I seem to have stopped the braidout and bun no heat regime in March and the months have just flown by with me blowdrying and straightening weekly. Now I'm left with splits that will have to go. Wearing my bun again tomorrow and looking forward to cowash and braid on Wednesday evening for braidout on Thursday. 

A braidout pic from January this year:


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 15, 2013)

Twistout in my AVI... I usually prefer a braid out but, my twistouts have been life giving!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 15, 2013)

Ya'll making me want to bust out a real braidout this week.  I'm talkin' a super curly one.....hmmmm


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Ya'll making me want to bust out a real braidout this week.  I'm talkin' a super curly one.....hmmmm



Do it!  Do it!  Do it!  ☺


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wanted to contribute. This braidout is in my avi right now, but I posted it an enlarged pic below.  I think this is my best braidout to date. I have had good results since, but haven't been able to quite duplicate it. Dontcha just hate when that happens.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 16, 2013)

kandiekj100 that is Gorgeous!! Do you mind breaking down the steps you took to achieve this? I'm planning to do low-mani styles for the rest of the summer so I'm working on my braid out technique.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jul 16, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @kandiekj100 that is Gorgeous!! Do you mind breaking down the steps you took to achieve this? I'm planning to do low-mani styles for the rest of the summer so I'm working on my braid out technique.


 
Thank you very much tapioca_pudding!

I'll try to break it down but keep in mind that I still have yet to duplicate the exact results I acheived my first time doing this.


I washed and conditioned (I think I used the cheapie tressame naturals line).
On damp hair I think I used a little more of the same condition as a leave-in and put oil to seal.
I then put a bunch of individual plaits in my hair. As stated in my siggy I have low density fine strands, so I think I probably end up with about 3-4 braids in each quadrant. Not huge braids, but not super tiny either.
I don't braid all the way down. I left about 2 inches unbraided at the bottom and rolled up the ends using perm rods. I don't know the size but they are pink and are about the 3rd to smallest size.
I rolled pretty much the entire length of my hair. Also, before rolling I would put a little extra water on ends to make sure it was smooth.
If your hair takes a while to dry you may want to get under the dryer or just ensure you have given enough time for it to dry thoroughly.

I have a pics at the bottom which shows my standard braiding and resultin g braidout for my go to braidouts, just for a reference to show how thick the braid is here, versus what I did to achieve results above. The braids to achieve the look above are probably about half the size of the braids in the picture below. Also below, I just put pillow rollers on the very ends, instead of the perm rods rolling all the way to the top. I don't know if the pics below help since they are of a different type of braidout but it's all I have. Darn, I wish I would have taken a pic, but I didn't even know it would turn out well. I'm wiggin it this week, but if I do it again, I'll take a pic and put it in this thread. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 16, 2013)

Babysaffy said:


> I'm copying and pasting my post from the relaxed bunning thread:
> 
> *After finding some heartbreaking split ends last week I'm starting again with heat free *and rocked my first bun for months to work today. Felt so cool and sophisticated in this heatwave lol.


Babysaffy, I understand about the splits. My hair was super-fine from over-processing (when I first joined), splits everywhere. Tree splits, triple splits, mid-strand splits, splits on top of splits, just . Over the years, I've started texlaxing, dc'ing every wash, using a light protein reconstructor every wash, stopped using heat except for dusting/ trims (which I'm forced to do every month), etc... but I still have one weird section in the back of my head that splits like crazy. 

So I've been doing research and I found this:



> Well, instead of just coating the outside of hair like most  conditioners do, the tiny PEC molecules are able to enter the split ends  of hair. Because the complex can stick to the damaged hair protein and  to other complex molecules, *it creates little bridges across the open  ends of the splits. As your hair dries, the water evaporates from the  complex causing it to contract.  The force of this contraction pulls the  end of the split hairs back together again.* Once the PECs are dry they  bind the split end shut.
> ...*
> 
> Which products contain PEC technology?* Nexxus, Joico, and Tresemme all make products containing the  Polyelectrolyte Complex.
> ...



This is the second thread I'm posting this in, I'm evangelizing, girl!  I have the Nexxus (l-i cond) and the Tresemme (serum), I bought an ionic/ tourmaline blowdryer (on clearance at Marshall's for $10!), and it's about to be ON!  

hth!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 18, 2013)

kandiekj100 thank you SO much for that break down!!! I tried your method last night.. I think my hair is still too short to pull off rolling the perm rods all the way up, because I had a TIGHT curly fro LOL.  I blasted my roots with the blowdryer to stretch my length a bit. But I do really love the curls!!!  I will try it again this weekend and roll the rods halfway.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 18, 2013)

I put in 10 bantu knots last night hoping for a super curly look today.  Ended up being more of a beach wavey look.  I like it, but I'll keep trying different methods to get it curlier.  I'll be 12 weeks post tomorrow.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jul 18, 2013)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @kandiekj100 thank you SO much for that break down!!! I tried your method last night.. I think my hair is still too short to pull off rolling the perm rods all the way up, because I had a TIGHT curly fro LOL. I blasted my roots with the blowdryer to stretch my length a bit. But I do really love the curls!!!  I will try it again this weekend and roll the rods halfway.


 
tapioca_pudding 

Glad it (mostly) worked for you!! I really miss my natural hair at times, so this gave me some of what I was missing - curls and shrinkage. I don't know how tight, it was but by the ALL CAPS, it seems like it might have been to the scalp tight, but the idea of having a curly fro sounds cool too. Like you could have put a scarf or wrap around headbands (the long black stretchy ones) and rocked a puff.


----------



## Mande30 (Jul 18, 2013)

sunnieb  Very Nice!  Your bantu knots look so neat and organized.  Maybe this was my problem, no organiztion, was in a hurry.     I think that with your thickness and length you would have an awesome braid out.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sending my admiration from a natural!

So many stunning styles!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2013)

Mande30 said:


> Very Nice!  Your bantu knots look so neat and organized.  Maybe this was my problem, no organiztion, was in a hurry.     I think that with your thickness and length you would have an awesome braid out.



Mande30 - Thank you! 

I think I'll end up doing a braidout soon and I'll post pics.  It's just so much wooooooorrrrkkkkkk to put the braids in.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2013)

Why so sunnieb, how many braids do you put in?


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 20, 2013)

HoneyBee thanks so much!! Just seen your post this morning. I can't always see mentions as I usually use the LHCF phone app. 

These splits are plaguing me lately! I'm going to check out those products and maybe need a professional trim- I've been self trimming and dusting for years now.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Why so sunnieb, how many braids do you put in?



divachyk - I haven't done a real braidout in years, but I think I put in 4-6 braids in order to get that super curly look from root to tip.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2013)

sunnieb, I pretty much braid my hair every night now. I don't wear it in a braidout but I like the wave / texture as it makes my styles fuller. Most time I go for 2 big plaits but sometimes I'll go for 4 - 6 plaits if time permits.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2013)

divachyk yep, I braid the bottom of my hair all the time.  Makes for some juicilicious buns! 

I just get lazy when it comes to doing real braids - from the roots on out.  Maybe I need to teach dh to braid so he could do them for me like my mommy used to.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

sunnieb I love that bantu knot out! i love Bantu knot outs!!!! I really just want to play in your hair!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I love that bantu knot out! i love Bantu knot outs!!!! *I really just want to play in your hair!*



Babygrowth - Be my guest!  Do you like to braid?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 20, 2013)

sunnieb, your siggy pic looks like a fluffy pillow, so cottony soft.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> your siggy pic looks like a fluffy pillow, so cottony soft.



Thanks divachyk!  All this newgrowth is good for something besides tangling.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 22, 2013)

sunnieb I love to braid long hair!!!!


----------



## Mahsiah (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I know I look a mess in some of these photos 

braidouts/the last 2 were days old


















rollersets




















flexi rod sets, the first one wasn't all the way dried













perm rod set




air dried relaxed hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 16, 2013)

Messiah said:


> I take horrible pictures so bare with me
> 
> Flexi Rod set..excuse me looking a mess.that was my morning face...
> 
> ...



Messiah was some of these different parts of your Hj?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 16, 2013)

Messiah said:


> I take horrible pictures so bare with me
> 
> Flexi Rod set..excuse me looking a mess.that was my morning face...
> 
> ...



Because the fifth one looks like your hair is way shorter than the rest of the picks, your hair is pretty. I do the four flexi rod sets, sometimes to when I do two ponytails and want just curls at the end and the rest is straight ish. Starting to like that better than the four. The front comes out nicely curled but my back gives me trouble because Its shorter because I suffered a set back from a couple of months ago. It's not that short but it seems not to be as curl because I probably don't full wrap the ends all the way so it come out slightly crinkled and on the curl


----------



## Mahsiah (Aug 16, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Because the fifth one looks like your hair is way shorter than the rest of the picks, your hair is pretty. I do the four flexi rod sets, sometimes to when I do two ponytails and want just curls at the end and the rest is straight ish. Starting to like that better than the four. The front comes out nicely curled but my back gives me trouble because Its shorter because I suffered a set back from a couple of months ago. It's not that short but it seems not to be as curl because I probably don't full wrap the ends all the way so it come out slightly crinkled and on the curl



The fifth was about a month ago, it's actually more recent than the others. I think my hair looked shorter because of  I washed it that day/shrinkage. Also, part of my hair was pulled back as a "Style".

and thanks


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 16, 2013)

Messiah - beautiful hair!


----------



## Mahsiah (Sep 20, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> Yeah I know I look a mess in some of these photos



reuploaded all the pics


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Sep 22, 2013)

First ever twist out...

View attachment 226267


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 22, 2013)

Pretty hair, Mahsiah! And you are so cute, you look like my little cousin.

I def had that same Audrey poster in my college dorm days 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 5, 2013)

love wearing my hair like this


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mahsiah said:


> love wearing my hair like this



Air dried or blow dried?


----------



## Mahsiah (Oct 6, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Air dried or blow dried?



Lilmama1011 Air Dried. I don't even own any heat tools..yet


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a bunch of non-straight styles I've done on my BSL relaxed hair: 





I use a 50/50 mixture of gel & conditioner to cornrow my hair while soaking wet, then sleep on it overnight with curlformers on the ends.  





I let my hair airdry for 1-2 hours, then put it up in bantu knots & sleep on it overnight.





I blowdry my hair until it's 70% dry, then put it up into bantu knots without twisting the hair - more like wrapping it around itself, then sleep on it overnight.





I started with dirty, blowdried hair, then spritzed it with water to get it slightly (SLIGHTLY) damp.  Then put it up in bantu knots, and dried under a bonnet dryer for 45 minutes.  After they fully cooled, I took them out & finger combed.





I used a light hold cream gel on soaking wet hair & put in Curlformers, then slept on them overnight.  Left & middle are extra-wide curlformers, right is wide curlformers.





Started with dirty, blowdried hair, and used caruso steam rollers.  I hit them with a 5 second hot, then cool blast of air to dry up any steam & set the curl before taking them down. 





I went to the Made in America festival & didn't want to have to worry about my hair - this never-ending french bun was perfect.  I followed this tutorial on YouTube.  Took me a solid hour to figure it out, braiding backwards on yourself is HARD.





I had 15 minutes to style my dirty hair before a fancy dinner - this is a side french braid, with the end curled around itself at the end, kind of like a snail shell.  ​


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 9, 2013)

LaurenMechelle - Great Pics!! A Lot of great idea's , I am gonna try the bantu knots and the Never Ending French Bun!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 9, 2013)

LaurenMechelle

Your hair is MAGNIFICENT


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 9, 2013)

LaurenMechelle   I need some of your skills  Beautiful!!!


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 9, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> LaurenMechelle - Great Pics!! A Lot of great idea's , I am gonna try the bantu knots and the Never Ending French Bun!


Thanks!  My arms were burning after that bun!



EnExitStageLeft said:


> LaurenMechelle
> 
> Your hair is MAGNIFICENT





Nix08 said:


> LaurenMechelle   I need some of your skills  Beautiful!!!



Thanks girls !


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 9, 2013)

@LaurenMechelle

Beautiful style creations, I love the side french braid for a new protective style but, all of your curled options are on point!!


----------



## Mande30 (Oct 10, 2013)

LaurenMechelle

...makes me want to give Bantu Knots another try.  Your hair is inspiring, love the different styles.....thats my problem, I need to change it up


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 10, 2013)

LaurenMechelle

Your styling techniques are superb!!!!!!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 10, 2013)

LaurenMechelle Those styles are beautiful!! I could never get bantu knots to work.
 How many do you put in? 
 How tight do you make them?  
Is you hair relaxed completely straight?  
What brand of gel do you use?

 Sorry for all the question, but I want to get results like yours. 

I can't believe you can sleep with the curlformers. I would toss and turn all night.


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Oct 11, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> @LaurenMechelle  Beautiful style creations, I love the side french braid for a new protective style but, all of your curled options are on point!!





Mande30 said:


> LaurenMechelle  ...makes me want to give Bantu Knots another try.  Your hair is inspiring, love the different styles.....thats my problem, I need to change it up





almond eyes said:


> LaurenMechelle  Your styling techniques are superb!!!!!!!!!!!  Best, Almond Eyes


Thanks!!!


GettingKinky said:


> LaurenMechelle Those styles are beautiful!! I could never get bantu knots to work. How many do you put in? How tight do you make them? Is you hair relaxed completely straight? What brand of gel do you use?  Sorry for all the question, but I want to get results like yours.  I can't believe you can sleep with the curlformers. I would toss and turn all night.


Thanks!  How many depends on how wet my hair is, and how tight I want the curl to be - the drier my hair, the more knots I have to do for tighter curls.  For the style on dirty, blow dried hair, I did 4-5 knots for waves. On airdried hair, I did 5-6 knots for curls, and 7-8 wrapped knots on 70% blow dried hair for curls.  

I relax every 4-6 weeks, but don't relax bone straight - it's still wavy/kind of curly when wet.

I used Fructis curl-sculpting cream gel when I did curlformers, and either Fructis extra strong curl scrunch gel or extra strong shake effect gel mixed in a 50/50 solution with conditioner for the braidout.

Sleeping on curlformers is never comfortable, and I always end up not sleeping well & waking up really early...  I don't do them often lol

I don't mind the questions, hope that helps!


----------



## kellistarr (Oct 13, 2013)

LaurenMechelle, you are just what I need right now.  Subscribed to your channel and thanks for all these wonderful, non-straight, non-boring hairstyles.  I already do the bantu knots, better than a wrap, better than curlers, but I will be trying some of your other ideas!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 7, 2013)

Bumping for styling ideas.

Even though I'm bunning, I will still wear my hair out every few weeks and want to do something interesting.


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Mar 12, 2014)

I recently tried flexirods for the first time & was surprisingly happy with the results!  I was worried I wouldn't be able to get enough tension near the root to get them straight, but using small rubber bands to hold them in place worked amazingly.  I applied MoroccanOil & Fructis Curl Construct Mousse to each (wet) section, brushed smooth, and rolled.  I'm not about that try-to-sleep-overnight-and-hope-it-all-dries life anymore - recently picked up Laila Ali's soft bonnet dryer & was completely dry in an hour.  I tried two different size combinations, photos & rundown below, more pics on my blog! 

 For the first set, I used 28 rods in the following colors/diameters: Purple (3/4″, 2 packs of 5), Blue (9/16″, 2 packs of 6), and Orange (5/8″, 1 pack of 6).






The curls came out similar to if I had used a 3/4" curling iron, and held up really well over the course of 3 days & 3 (sweaty) workouts.  This is after 2 days & 2 workouts: 





And after 3 days, 3 workouts: 





On the third day, I washed my hair & tried a different combo of sizes for a larger, looser curl.  For this version, I used 25 rods: Purple (3/4″, 2 packs of 5), Dark Green (1″, 3 packs of 4), and Burgundy (1 & 3/16″, 1 pack of 3).  In the future, I won’t bother with the burgundy ones at all & will just use more dark green ones – I think 1 & 3/16″ is too wide.  Really love how this one came out!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 8, 2014)

An oldie, but goodie!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> I put in 10 bantu knots last night hoping for a super curly look today.  Ended up being more of a beach wavey look.  I like it, but I'll keep trying different methods to get it curlier.  I'll be 12 weeks post tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Aha!  I found it! I'm wearing this tomorrow!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

I get mad for not wearing my hair straight often but get bored with curly all the time but miss it when it's straight because seeing  the daily shedded hair overwhelms me a bit but not as the occasional one to few broken hairs from manipulating daily. I just can't seem to go cobblers when straight


----------



## Babysaffy (Jun 28, 2014)

Wore my first braid out in a year to work past two days and it felt wonderful. So glad I trimmed my hair a fortnight ago, it makes everything look better!

A joker female colleague said I'm feeling myself yesterday and I'm my head I was like, "Yeah baby! I sure am!"


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2014)

Definitely work bumping!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's one for you greenandchic


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2014)

This one is better I think


----------



## brownb83 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> This one is better I think



Thats so.cute!!!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> This one is better I think



Very cute!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi ladies!  it's been a while!  Here are some non-straight styles I've done since my last post : 





A different variation of bantu knots, which I call bantu wraps - tutorial here






Caruso steam rollerset on my hair, and then on extensions, tutorial here 






Flexirod set with smaller diameter rods (9/16" - 3/4")






Flexirod set with larger rods (3/4" - 1 & 3/16")​


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 30, 2014)

LaurenMechelle - I just watched your latest video on "Bantu Wraps" - great idea!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 30, 2014)

LaurenMechelle your bantu knot wrap video is awesome!

I don't have enough little scrunchies to try it yet, but I plan to.


----------



## LaurenMechelle (Jun 30, 2014)

greenandchic said:


> LaurenMechelle - I just watched your latest video on "Bantu Wraps" - great idea!



Thank you!  I'm never happy with how bantu knots turn out on me, but these I can get down with lolol



sunnieb said:


> LaurenMechelle your bantu knot wrap video is awesome!  I don't have enough little scrunchies to try it yet, but I plan to.



Haha thanks!  I feel like I'm always losing them & having to buy more!  Luckily, my local beauty supply store has packs of 6 for like $2...  But the junkie in me can never leave with JUST scrunchies.


----------

